

Sell your startup or weekend project. - imtu80

I am considering to quit my job and get involved in a my own venture. If you have a side/weekend project or an idea which you started working but no longer interested in it and want to sell then let me know. You can either post it here or email me at imtu80 [at] hotmail.
I would like to know,
A) Idea/Purpose of it.
B) Current users/revenue.
C) Asking price.
======
sdrinf
Check out <https://flippa.com/> ,and be aware of the following classes of
problems:

* It's very easy to artificially elevate visitors as displayed by eg. Google Analytics; same goes for inlinks, site ranks, and any other quantifiable metrics

* Specifically with Flippa, do a historical follow-up on their "just sold" list via eg. archive.org: [http://web.archive.org/web/20110611031734/https://flippa.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110611031734/https://flippa.com/just-sold)

Success/survival rate on the 1-year mark is extremely low; same goes with
buying any "sideproject" -be extremely careful what you buy into.

~~~
imtu80
Thanks, I check flippa almost everyday but the sites sold on it are not
interesting. I think HN community works on awesome ideas on the side or as a
weekend project but due to lack of time, co-founder, marketing skills or even
getting involved with an another new idea the old project just sits on their
computer.

My idea is to find a "dumped" project that I like, to kick start my adventure.
By doing this I am saving time and risking money. Lost money can be earned but
not time.

------
sharemywin
My old project was a website called sharemywin.com. I filed a patent in the
website in 2010. The idea is to provide small business contests/sweepstakes
announce to a local list of emails. There would be coupons on the entry page.
I was enventually going to add games people could play to win local prizes
like free appetizers etc. It could also be used to for photo contests etc. The
unique part was people could add friends and if they won a prize one of their
friends would get to win the prize too.

------
marcomassaro
Cool thread. I like the idea. Would also like to see some good projects that
people can't continue with or have abandoned.

I also agree that flippa has a lot of non-interesting sites - HN has the best
quality

